# Tibetan: Nanwu Si Monastery



## qrokjae

What is the Tibetan name of Nanwu Si Monastery (located in Kangding, Kangding County, Garzê Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, Sichuan Province, China)?
I only know the Tibetan Pinyin (based on Lhasa dialect of Ü-Tsang Tibetan but not Khams Tibetan) of the original name is _Ga dan cho pan ling_.
Ü-Tsang Tibetan lost many clusters so it is hard to respell the words only according to its pronunciation of Ü-Tsang Tibetan.


----------



## twinklestar

It means goddess.


----------



## qrokjae

南无寺的那个匾上的藏拼是Lha mo ze Ga dan cho pan ling。「女神」是前面的Lha mo（即ལྷ་མོ་），Lha mo ze这个词是南无寺所在地的地名，汉语名仙女顶。然而后面那个名字（也就是南无寺真正的藏语名）并不清楚。

另外匾上是有藏语名的，不过我是从别人的照片上看到的，不是很清楚，我也不认识无头体，所以也没什么实际意义。


----------



## twinklestar

Lha mo ＝仙女

ze＝峰

Ga dan ＝ 喜足天＝欢天喜地的地方

cho pan ＝利济众生

ling ＝大寺 （在本语境，此外还有别的语义）

我请教一位懂藏语的网友而知的。


----------



## qrokjae

非常感谢。
如果可能的话，麻烦提供Ga dan cho pan ling的藏语字母写法，或者威利转写。
再次感谢！


----------



## sengge

sorry I don't speak/read Chinese, but google translate suggests you're still looking for exact Tibetan transliteration. Here is the tbrc entry:

Tibetan Buddhist Resource Center Library

It has 3 Tibetan names:

lha mo rtse dgon = Monastery of Goddess Peak

gzhan phan gling = Monastery for the Benefit of Others

dga' ldan 'gro phan gling = Tushita (Buddhist Heaven of Maitreya & the 33 gods, also the name of the famous Gelugpa monastery near Lhasa, it seems this is a Gelugpa monastery), Monastery for the Benefit of the World


----------

